# How long to fry an egg roll?



## BadCook (Dec 24, 2009)

I have some home made Philippine egg rolls called Lumpia.  They are ground pork and spices. They are much thinner than an egg roll, more like spring roll size.  The pork was cooked and then rolled in the thin wrappers and then frozen.  How long do I have to deep fry them to brown the wrappers and heat up the pork?

Thanks.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 24, 2009)

Until they are done. Use your eyes, don't have the oil too hot or the outside will be done before the inside. Probably 350F, then drop them in, don't overcrowd. if think like you describe, they should be done when golden. Try one, count at a steady pace until you think it's done, take it out, cut into it. If done to your liking, then do the rest the same.


----------



## BadCook (Dec 24, 2009)

Would taking them out early to let them defrost be better?


----------



## jet (Dec 24, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Until they are done. Use your eyes, don't have the oil too hot or the outside will be done before the inside.
> ...



But on the flip-side, if the oil is not hot enough the food will be incredibly greasy.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, thaw the egg rolls before frying unless you want to burn up the wrapper before the inside it thawed and heated through. Heat oil to 375°F (190°C) and cook for 3-5 minutes. Like Wyogal said - do one and test it, then adjust your cooking time accordingly.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 24, 2009)

I reheat frozen egg rolls in the oven - brushed with a light coating of oil and baked at 350 degrees for 25 minutes.


----------



## jet (Dec 24, 2009)

Selkie said:


> I reheat frozen egg rolls in the oven - brushed with a light coating of oil and baked at 350 degrees for 25 minutes.



I'm not sure the egg rolls are pre-cooked.


----------



## BadCook (Dec 24, 2009)

jet said:


> I'm not sure the egg rolls are pre-cooked.



These are pre cooked but the wrapper is not cooked.  The wrapper must be fried in oil.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 24, 2009)

That's why you brush it with oil... the oil will fry it in the oven at 350 (most recommended frying temperature), and it won't get soggy or soak through.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 24, 2009)

just try it in the hot oil and let us know how it turned out...


----------



## linicx (Dec 25, 2009)

Do the breat test first. Drop a cube of bread in the hot oil. You may do this several times until it fries the way you like it. Take the cubes out and drop the rolls in. Don't drop the rolls until the oil is hot enough. Smoking oil is waaaay too hot.


----------

